# Hamilton wins Mt. Washington Bicycling Ascent



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 20, 2005)

Velonews.com is reporting that Tyler Hamilton, in his first race in 11 months, pedaled away from the field to win the Volkswagen Mt. Washington Auto Road Bicycle Hillclimb on Saturday.  Behind him, Aimee Vasse was blown off her bike by the famous Mt. Washington winds but managed to remount and maintain a strong lead to win the women's race for the second consecutive year. 

Sponsored by New Hampshire's Volkswagen dealers, the Hillclimb is the primary fund-raiser for the Tin Mountain Conservation Center in Conway, New Hampshire. 

For more report details go to http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/8727.0.html

Mt. Washington Auto Road Bicycle Hillclimb
Pinkham Notch, NH. August 20
Men
1. Tyler Hamilton, Boulder, Colorado, 51:11
2. Anthony Colby, Dedham, Massachusetts, 55:12
3. Philip Wong, Gloucester, Massachusetts, 55:19
4. Ned Overend, Durango, Colorado, 55:21
5. Jess Anthony, Beverly, Massachusetts, 1:00:02
6. Dan Cassidy, Burlington, Vermont, 1:00:51
7. Patrick Brown, Boulder, Colorado, 1:01:06
8. Ian Ayers, Atlantic Highlands, New Jersey, 1:01:57
9. Stuart Abramson, Falmouth, Maine, 1:03:33
10. Christopher Schmidt, Quechee, Vermont, 1:04:21

Women
1. Aimee Vasse, Tucson, Arizona, 1:12:38
2. Kerry Litka, Nashua, New Hampshire, 1:16:52
3. Jennifer Miller, Burlington, Vermont, 1:18:16
4. Joanna Peters, North Conway, New Hampshire, 1:19:12
5. Heather McKendry, 1:20:07
6. Ellen Moses, New York New York, 1:20:54
7. Martha Robertson, Peru, Vermont, 1:22:09
8. Elisabeth Wegner, Colchester, Vermont, 1:23:12
9. Dominique Codere, Montreal, Québec, Canada, 1:24:35
10. Sarah Chubb Sauvayre, New York, New York, 1:26:25

A complete list of finishers is available on the Tin Mountain web site, www.tinmtn.org. 

I was cycling in western Vermont last weekend where a few fellows were talking about this event…I wonder if they were any of the VT fellows that finished in the top 10… :idea:


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 21, 2005)

A friend of mine was riding so I was up top for the race.  Tyler Hamilton looked to be in damn fine form, he really blew away the field.  It was windy up top, many riders were blown off their bikes and times were noticably slower.  The riders who finished in 2:00 or greater also had to contend with the rain.

Three unicylces completed the race, the winner in 1:42 which is damn fast even for a two wheeled bike.  The guy who came in 4th (Ned Overend) is 50 years old.  Saturday was his birthday.  The woman who won was blown off her bike on a real steep section and it cost her about 5 minutes to go downhill to a flatter section to get back on and continue uphill.  She still won by a good margin.

 -dave-


----------



## kickstand (Aug 22, 2005)

I was wondering if they raced Saturday morning, or if they went to the rain date.  The weather was pretty crappy.

A friend of mine finished in 1:22.  I think it's pretty impressive just to get up hill without stopping.  This is the first time he's done it, so I think that makes it even more impressive.


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 22, 2005)

They raced Saturday.  It was nasty, but not as bad as last year.  1:22 is a great time!

 -dave-


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 22, 2005)

Was tyler still juiced?


----------



## Max (Aug 23, 2005)

I did this race way back in 1978 when it was less than $10 to enter, and finished in 1:38.  It was one of the hardest things I've ever done.  Congrats to Ned Overend, ex-professional Mtn Bike racer...that time is amazing for someone his age!


----------

